# Your best & worst purchase of the last year!



## vbbish (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey all,

Thought it would be cool to get some feedback from the forum traders and gear hunters. maybe help guide some of our future purchases or even save me some mistakes down the road. 

What is your favourite piece of gear you have purchased in the last year? Could be a guitar, an amp, a pedal, software, IR. etc.

Flip side of that coin. What is a guitar related purchase that you made and regretted?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

70th Ann Broadcaster last year.

Livetrak L12 mixer/recorder this year.

Can't think of any that I regret but maybe I'll buy something stupid next week.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lots of purchases to choose from...

Probably the purchase that got the most mileage was the Scarlett 2i2, but I picked up some mics and stand-alone pre-amps that were fun to play with - though one pre-amp is in the shop right now (repair is covered by L&M warranty). Also picked up a Squier Offset Tele that I am quite enjoying. 

No purchases that I regret, but I picked up some PA gear that hasn't seen much use yet. However, the price was extremely right and I am confident that it will see lots of use when I return to gigging.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

2002 fatboy


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Bogner Red Mini is the only purchase I regret over the last year. It's weird, because I really like the Blue. But I couldn't make the Red work for me at all. No big deal, because it was easy to trade away.

Positive Grid Spark is probably the best practical guitar-related purchase I've made. It's a great all-in-one solution for a bedroom or small room practice amp. For guitar _and_ bass.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Best - Epiphone Casino Elite










Worst - a cheap guitar stand that I paid too much for.


----------



## LouisFNCyphre (Apr 23, 2021)

I bought a pair of Mooer Radar IR loaders, a pair of cheap noise gate pedals and a couple of 'amp-in-a-box' style distortion pedals. It's basically made the rest of my gear obsolete except for my Crate GX and a few distortion pedals. I don't need big amps, I don't need mics, I don't need to worry if 3am slam riffs will disturb people I live with. I just record on my terms.


I'm not sure if I could pick a 'worst', maybe the second Pocket POD I bought. It turns out I prefer analog solid state distortion over digital modelling of tube distortion. Actually, considering that my SLO preamp doesn't get much use I'd say I prefer solid state distortion overall. I really shouldn't have spent money on a second Pocket POD. 😢 😢 😢


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Best:
-More acoustic panels.

Worst:
I regret buying any pedal I’ve ever bought.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Fractal FM3 was my best purchase, although I also include the Hagerman VALVE pedal (which makes the FM3 sound even better). No purchase was a regret (maybe some stuff I don't use as much as I thought, but I still like them).


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Best purchase - Traynor YGM-3 Reissue.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

best
'16 Reverend Mercalli


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not a lot to choose from until very recently, so the best are both things I bought, a Laney Cub 10 amp, and a Godin Freeway bass. Sold a lot of stuff though, mostly without regret.

Worst purchase didn't hurt much, two picks from JikPik. Somebody will like them so I'll likely give them away.

(Two days ago I received a box of banjo parts. I'm hoping to get two complete instruments from it, though there are parts from at least 6 different banjos. Maybe when the time is right I'll post something about them.)


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Best: 1964 SG Special/standard conversion.
It is probably the best solid body electric I've played. Such a fun guitar.









Worst? I'm sure there was something but they go back out the door pretty quick.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Best purchase for 2020, my Esquire Partcaster
Fender MIM Tele Body with Alder Vintage Bridge Mount 
Fender MIM Standard Tele Neck w/ Fender Tuners 
Fender '62 Reissue Tele Custom Bridge Plate 
Fender Telecaster Jack Ferrule - Nickel 
Fender Straplock W/Button 
Fender Vintage Style Telecaster String Ferrules 
Fender 4-Bolt Vintage-Style Neck Plate 
Fender Ashtray Bridge Cover 
Custom Telecaster Knobs - Pearloid tops 
Carparelli Esquire Wiring Harness (Eldred Mod) 
Carparelli Pickguard 
Fralin Blues Special Pickup 
Rutters Brass Compensated Saddles 



















Not the worst but I had to bring it over to get it fixed a few times as there were issues with the amp when I got it. It's all good now. Anything that needs replacing has been done. It's a 1980 Fender Princeton Reverb, last of the silverface PRs.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I’d have to say my home stereo system. I got a great deal on everything and is probably the purchase I got the most use out of


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Greco SE600


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

In terms of music gear, I really only have a best. No regrets about any music stuff I've purchased. It has all been a learning process anyway.

The best has to be the Positive Grid Spark. Between this little amp and the guitars I have been building to showcase my daughter Amanda's art, I'm actually playing the guitar more and more.

That's a good thing for me.










The only item I can recall buying that I'm not too jazzed about was a shitty electric paint sprayer. It may be ok for spraying stain on a fence, but for guitars, I get better results with rattle cans.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

My best purchase was my 2017 D18 Standard. Now that I've found strings and a pick that really get what I wanted from it, I'm in love with it.

My worst purchase may be sitting on my work bench waiting for pickups - my Feista Red MJT parts-build. So far it strums, sustains, and sounds great acoustically. The pickups have taken well over a month now to arrive - my fault since I was going to get Cavaliers originally, and they would have been here weeks ago. Once I have that guitar together, it may have all been worth the wait...or it may be parted out in a blur - knowinbg myself, if I'm not happy with the outcome the frustration level of this long of a wait will not be favorable for the guitar. That's the reason I don't get custom guitars anymore.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I had to think long and hard , as I didnt make any gear purchases for 2020 , then I remember buying a MXR DC brick power supply , so much better then my old one stop adapter I had .


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Could grab a great one of a kind acoustic, a Martin OODB Jeff Tweedy, an all Mahogany deep body OO size on sale as a demo : It sounds great with its Martin Monel Retro strings.

My worst thing could be "Arctc Air" : small units to cool the too warm air but would add humidity !!!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Gonna cheat, and say "of the last 6 months". 

Best: the Taylor Koa I bought in November of 2020

Worst: the Squier Tele I just accepted as part of a trade. What a heap! How Fender can release these things into the wild, I have no idea. Poor kids and inexperienced players who think they are getting a good guitar cause it has a name brand. They are the real losers. I've already started the process to level the frets, and upgrade some stuff. It will be for sale, but I won't get much. Someone though, will have a better guitar than what rolled of the assembly line.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Only three music-related purchases during 2020 and the start of 2021. This economy PRS copy, made from a kit, a Korg, NTS-1 mono synth kit, and an Arturia Keystep 37 keyboard/controller. All 3 solid purchases. No complaints at all. Will I make any purchases in 2021? Hard to say. I certainly check Kijiji several times a day. But ultimately I end up asking myself "Sure, it's a bargain. But are you going to *use* it? Will it fill any musical holes that are not currently filled?". So my visit to Kijiji becomes a bunch of "coulda" and "woulda", without any "dids".


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Best purchase of the year.....a '63 P bass








Worst Purchase of the year.....a '63 P bass, because now I have to get a '62.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

Best: 2020 Martin 00-28. A great acoustic and the reality beat expectation, which I'm finding harder and harder to happen these days.








Worst: 2001 PRS McCarty 10 Top. Beautiful and played fine, but I couldn't jive with it. Reality came in way under expectation and I probably overpaid for it. The guy who I sold it to is trying to flip it, but it's been floundering which makes me feel good about cutting it loose.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Best is probably the PRS Starla.

Worst is definitely the LP Studio I bought and enjoyed for a few months, then found out it had been stolen when I tried to sell it and ended up giving it away for nothing.


----------



## Abiguitar (May 28, 2009)

Best purchase is the Positive Grid Spark. The amp makes it so easy for at home condo playing and not having to worry about pedals and volume.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Best purchase so far, Larrivee OM-40 Moon Spruce. Just a fantastic guitar. I have another acoustic on the way that I'll post about when it shows up this week (if it shows up this week; I hope).

Worst, wasn't really bad and I was able to move it along for what I paid, was the Michael Messer Blues Resonator. I loved it for a month. Then it started getting played less and less. Finally decided I liked the tone of my little Ami Parlour better for slide and sold it.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

I really like the Focusrite 18i20 interface I got a few months ago but I think if I had held off a bit longer i might have done well to think about the MOTU Ultralight Mk5

So not really a regret and I'm sure with tech ten minutes after you buy anything something better comes on the market


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

My best purchase was a c1895 Lyon&Healey Banjo

The worst was a Partscaster I purchased off Reverb-total crap


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

rollingdam said:


>


this one is total crap?

well, it's a looker. sorry to hear it turned out to be a disappointment.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I’ve been in slow purge mode lately, so not as much new stuff as usual, but the best recent purchase was a pair of Tim Shaw pickups that @laristotle found on Facebook Marketplace. Got them for a good price because one was dead, turned out to be an easy fix for Jon Moore. They eventually found their way into a mid-2000s MIK Epi Explorer & do a decent job of capturing that early 80s Edge tone I was chasing.










Most of my gear regrets are items I sold that have increased exponentially in value, but as far as purchases go it’s limited to a couple of vintage amps that have become money pits. But those were purchased a few years ago so they don’t count here.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> this one is total crap?
> 
> well, it's a looker. sorry to hear it turned out to be a disappointment.


The very idea of ANY Fender/Fender-ish guitar *without* a bridge pickup is bewildering; like waking up to find you're married to someone of the sex other than the one you're actually married to. I look at that guitar and also think "Well...what can I *do* with it?".

So, if it's a disappointment, I'd say that's because it's not really finished. Finish that thing with a bridge pickup of some sort, and I think it will be a lot more pleasing.


----------



## Hell Hound (Oct 31, 2015)

My best was probably the YGM 4 I bought. It is currently being outfitted with 4 Weber Classic speakers that cost more than the amp did. I was hoping they would drop right in but Weber's design is different and requires some finagling, unfortunately.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

My best purchases were Amps, a Bogner Uberschall and Synergy preamp with some modules and a torpedo studio to be the hub for all my home playing.

Worst purchase was definitely a Fender Stratocaster. I just can’t love them and keep trying to, then on top it was totally misrepresented by the seller, packed super poorly for shipping and a dog to boot. Turned me right off of even trying to love a strat again.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

mhammer said:


> The very idea of ANY Fender/Fender-ish guitar *without* a bridge pickup is bewildering; like waking up to find you're married to someone of the sex other than the one you're actually married to. I look at that guitar and also think "Well...what can I *do* with it?".
> 
> So, if it's a disappointment, I'd say that's because it's not really finished. Finish that thing with a bridge pickup of some sort, and I think it will be a lot more pleasing.


The neck was total crap


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> The very idea of ANY Fender/Fender-ish guitar *without* a bridge pickup is bewildering; like waking up to find you're married to someone of the sex other than the one you're actually married to. I look at that guitar and also think "Well...what can I *do* with it?".
> 
> So, if it's a disappointment, I'd say that's because it's not really finished. Finish that thing with a bridge pickup of some sort, and I think it will be a lot more pleasing.


well, it’s not a Fender, it’s a partscaster. and the idea of it is to offer something the manufacturer has not so I don’t think it necessarily needs a bridge pickup

the rest of your post I can't help you with


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The vintage Fender Musicmasters are sought after guitars today despite only having a neck pickup


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> well, it’s not a Fender, it’s a partscaster.


That's why I said "Fender-ish".



> the rest of your post I can't help you with


And I'm glad no help is required!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

rollingdam said:


> The vintage Fender Musicmasters are sought after guitars today despite only having a neck pickup


I don't recall them ever being a particularly popular model. If people look for them, it's more likely because of their shorter scale than because they have ONLY one pickup at the neck. Try to imagine how "popular" the LP Jr., or SG Junior, or Melody Maker would have been if their only pickup was a neck pickup. Oh yeah, baby, that SCREAMS rock and roll.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

The Taylor 810 and the Gibson WM45 are tied for best. I guess that means the Gibson The Paul II that I got is the "worst" but it's a smoking guitar so I'm not unhappy in the least about that one, something about the all Mahogany construction really appeals to me but feels better than an SG does in my hands.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> That's why I said "Fender-ish".
> 
> 
> And I'm glad no help is required!


except the problem was the neck not pickups


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm going to say my best and worst purchase are both the same item: my American Original 60's Tele. 

Reason for best: It's the finest guitar I've ever laid my hands on. The size and shape of the neck along with the fretboard and frets completely changed what I thought I liked in a guitar. This guitar is now the bar I measure everything else against. 

Reason for worst: It completely changed what I thought I liked in a guitar. It basically ruined most of my other guitars for me. I've since sold off over half my guitars and used the funds to buy others from AO series. Turns out I don't actually care much for modern C necks and this guitar lifted the blindfold off my eyes. Basically I didn't know what I was missing before.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

tdotrob said:


> Worst purchase was definitely a Fender Stratocaster. I just can’t love them and keep trying to, then on top it was totally misrepresented by the seller, packed super poorly for shipping and a dog to boot. Turned me right off of even trying to love a strat again.


That's a shame that one item has resulted in your abandonment of what is likely one of the most popular guitars on earth. What specifically was so bad about it to prompt that level of disenchantment?


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

mhammer said:


> That's a shame that one item has resulted in your abandonment of what is likely one of the most popular guitars on earth. What specifically was so bad about it to prompt that level of disenchantment?


Sorry I should’ve been more clear I’ve had 4 strats and didn’t like any of them.

Mostly the necks, the sound, how they feel in my hands, how my picking hand interacts at the bridge etc. I just don’t gel w it. Same thing with SG’s.

Then the last one well it just wasn’t in the condition and didn’t match The pics I was given.
I was told frets were good and it had a level with lots of fret left but they were so worn and so little fret left I had to refret it. That and it was in the case thrown in a giant uhaul box with about 8 inches of empty space all the way around with about three bathroom size glad bags half full of crumpled paper for packing. Just a bad experience.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Best is hard. I've had a bunch of good stuff come into my collection through trades in the past year.

Worst was probably and Orange OR15. I took it as a partial trade toward a VHT I was selling and when I tried it out everything worked fine. After I got it set up in the house the amp crapped out. The gain knob was apparently crushed and was messing up the amp. It took 3 months for my tech to get the proper pot to fix it up. The amp was awesome once it came back and I had no other issues with it afterwards... Just sucks that the issue it had didn't present itself before I accepted it as part of a trade.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

Best purchase of last year is my Fractal FM3. Just an amazing, compact and powerful little unit. Really love using it. 
I really should not have wasted my time buying the two amps and 212 cabs I did last year. I used them for a bit but without gigging, there was no reason to have them and now I have found a better and lighter weight solution to what I will use. Thankfully I was able to return one and the value of the other held really high due to lack of availability.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

tdotrob said:


> Mostly the necks, the sound, how they feel in my hands, how my picking hand interacts at the bridge etc. I just don’t gel w it. Same thing with SG’s.


Hmm, SGs and Strats are very different animals.

I remember watching an interview with Robben Ford where he was asked about strats and why he really doesn't play them. He wasn't too clear on why but said he felt cramped playing them. I wondered about this too because, when playing gigs, I've always preferred my tele or 335 to a strat even though when playing at home I find the strat very comfortable. I think it has a lot to do with where the strap pin is located compared to a tele. On a strat it lines up with the 12th fret. On a tele it is between the 15th and 16th fret. This strap position results in quite a different feel. I always feel much more free on a tele- especially when switching after playing a strat for a while. On a 335 it's even better. You have more room to let your left arm extend a little. 
I love the sound of a good strat though. If that is something you don't bond with then I'd say the writing is on the wall.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

tdotrob said:


> Sorry I should’ve been more clear I’ve had 4 strats and didn’t like any of them.
> 
> Mostly the necks, the sound, how they feel in my hands, how my picking hand interacts at the bridge etc. I just don’t gel w it. Same thing with SG’s.
> 
> ...


RE: picking hand and bridge
1) It IS possible to buy shorter Allen screws that can set height right but stay out of the way of one's hand, if that's the problem.
2) Guitars vary with respect to where the bridge is on the body. Some are nearer the waist, as in the case of the SG, and some nearer the hips of the guitar. I would imagine some players need to feel a certain degree of support from the rear bass bout of the body under their picking forearm, and some body shapes simply don't do it for them. Myself, I vastly prefer the extra body width of a 335 to the slightly narrower body of a 339.

RE: Necks
Is it the material? the scale? the carve? the fingerboard? the finish?


----------



## Zbingu (Sep 21, 2013)

Best purchase in a long while:








Got that Mateos Jazz B at the start of the pandemic after years of trying to play gypsy jazz on a dread and I really regret not having done that sooner...

Worst purchase is a tough one. Probably those Savarez Argentine strings that I tried buying online but the store would keep sending me random gauges. Cost me a couble bucks of shipping material and some wasted time to send them back twice and I still had to go buy them in person in the end.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

Best: Gjika 10n amp. By far, my favorite amp. Ever.
Worst: Dunlop EJ FuzzFace. Such an extreme version of a FF. Could not find any setting that I like.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

zztomato said:


> Hmm, SGs and Strats are very different animals.
> 
> I remember watching an interview with Robben Ford where he was asked about strats and why he really doesn't play them. He wasn't too clear on why but said he felt cramped playing them. I wondered about this too because, when playing gigs, I've always preferred my tele or 335 to a strat even though when playing at home I find the strat very comfortable. I think it has a lot to do with where the strap pin is located compared to a tele. On a strat it lines up with the 12th fret. On a tele it is between the 15th and 16th fret. This strap position results in quite a different feel. I always feel much more free on a tele- especially when switching after playing a strat for a while. On a 335 it's even better. You have more room to let your left arm extend a little.
> I love the sound of a good strat though. If that is something you don't bond with then I'd say the writing is on the wall.


I've found different guitars hang differently when wearing a strap. Teles like to stay very horizontal when I wear them. Strats like to lean back and the neck naturally sits at more of an upward angle. My preference has always been Telecasters but I can say that Strats are very comfortable to play when seated.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

My best purchase in 2020 would definitely be Marshall Studio Vintage SV20H. Love it!










Mesa Boogie CabClone amp attenuator was a mistake. Fortunately it was gone quickly with not much loss.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

tdotrob said:


> Sorry I should’ve been more clear I’ve had 4 strats and didn’t like any of them.
> 
> Mostly the necks, the sound, how they feel in my hands, how my picking hand interacts at the bridge etc. I just don’t gel w it. Same thing with SG’s.
> 
> ...


I hear you. I hated strats for years. Volume knob was too close to the picking hand. Didn't like the bridge pickup. I didn't even like the contours.

But once I found the right strat, it started to click for me. I know exactly what I like in a strat and I feel at home on one.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

zztomato said:


> Hmm, SGs and Strats are very different animals.
> 
> I remember watching an interview with Robben Ford where he was asked about strats and why he really doesn't play them. He wasn't too clear on why but said he felt cramped playing them. I wondered about this too because, when playing gigs, I've always preferred my tele or 335 to a strat even though when playing at home I find the strat very comfortable. I think it has a lot to do with where the strap pin is located compared to a tele. On a strat it lines up with the 12th fret. On a tele it is between the 15th and 16th fret. This strap position results in quite a different feel. I always feel much more free on a tele- especially when switching after playing a strat for a while. On a 335 it's even better. You have more room to let your left arm extend a little.
> I love the sound of a good strat though. If that is something you don't bond with then I'd say the writing is on the wall.


Cramped seems to be a good description of what I feel. I agree the SG and Strat feel different but both are two guitars I’ve never gelled with.

Strat it’s partly the single coils, just not my thing. I’ve had a HB strat too and tried a couple different pickups in it but the neck profile of that one just wasn’t my thing. SG’s it is neck profile and for some reason my pick hand just feels like I have to angle weird and am always on top of the neck pickup if I don’t. I’ve tried a couple and have one now that I don’t play. Love the tone but just find it uncomfortable.


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

Best - The Godin. I can barely put it down and it sounds fantastic now. 

Worst - Probably the EHX Pitch Fork. There's absolutely nothing wrong with it. It's great. It's just a fair bit of money for something I find I don't use. The plan was to get it so I could use one guitar for any tuning I liked, but it turns out that I like having a bunch of guitars!


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Grab n Go said:


> I hear you. I hated strats for years. Volume knob was too close to the picking hand. Didn't like the bridge pickup. I didn't even like the contours.
> 
> But once I found the right strat, it started to click for me. I know exactly what I like in a strat and I feel at home on one.


Thanks! I’ve wanted to love one and this post inspired me to hold out hope yet.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Not from this year, but one of the best and worst... so cool, but limited:


----------



## Hell Hound (Oct 31, 2015)

Brian Johnston said:


> Not from this year, but one of the best and worst... so cool, but limited:


We have enough of that to go around in my home already.


----------



## morepowder (Apr 30, 2020)

My best has to be a 2001 R8 I picked up recently. Great guitar!


----------



## 1979 930 (Oct 13, 2019)

Was quite an expensive year for me. 

Best: a Bartlett 59 (not the famous kit that showed up here). Bought it from Tom. I just always gravitate back to it. 

Runner up: the iridium pedal. A simple and great sounding practice tool. Wife-approved. 

Worst: a 2016 Gibson special. A real piece of …improvement required. The QC department was surely drunk the day that guitar was built. 

Cheers


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

tdotrob said:


> Sorry I should’ve been more clear I’ve had 4 strats and didn’t like any of them.
> 
> Mostly the necks, the sound, how they feel in my hands, how my picking hand interacts at the bridge etc. I just don’t gel w it. Same thing with SG’s.
> 
> ...


Don't give up....just one solid one can make that change.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Other than cables & strings I haven't bought anything int he last 12 months--and I don't regret the purchases
Go back a bit further & I bought a Mooer Ocatve pedal and a DOD EQ pedal.
No regret there--they were both used & a great price.
The Mooer is a bit different than other octave pedals--so it's taking a bit of getting used to--and the setting on the Ocatve control are tiny & blocked by the control, but I'm getting the hang of it.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I could easily say my Jackson SD22 JB, but really, it was this:










$40, case included.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Rollin Hand said:


> I could easily say my Jackson SD22 JB, but really, it was this:
> 
> View attachment 363876
> 
> ...


I would have held out for $50 

Good deal.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

BlueRocker said:


> I would have held out for $50
> 
> Good deal.


I happily paid full price. And apparently there were many, many responses after mine.

But then the problem: even new strings cost a significant part of the price of the bass!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

About to add to my pedal holdings later this afternoon with a Korg PME-40X system. I've had a Waveshaper module for that system for darn near 40 years. It'll be nice to plug it in. The Octave unit is the one I'm most interested in.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Rollin Hand said:


> ...
> But then the problem: even new strings cost a significant part of the price of the bass!


I don't see any rust, those strings should be good for a decade or so. 😁 

(Great find!)


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I've been very happy with my Silver Sky and 594

BUT the biggest surprise for me was my the second hand Pelham blue SG special-it is light, the P90's sound great and it stays in tune (really, I swear, a Gibson that stays in tune!).


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

bw66 said:


> I don't see any rust, those strings should be good for a decade or so. 😁
> 
> (Great find!)


Oh, I bought strings -- the reason the old ones had no rust was that they had so much skin oil on them -- but I couldn't get any of the L&M-branded strings to keep things super cheap.

Sounds ridiculously good for a hunk of pointy plywood though.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Rollin Hand said:


> I could easily say my Jackson SD22 JB, but really, it was this:
> 
> View attachment 363876
> 
> ...


The Warlock!!! A ton of my grade 9 classmates (and I) all played guitar. A few of them started jamming but someone needed to play bass. The ole Paul McCartney thing. One guy stepped up, traded in his Squier Strat, and bought one of these. We thought it was (at the same time) the coolest and ugliest thing ever! Motley Crue was a pretty big influence on those guys. Literally haven't seen one since 1993. For $40, I would have been all over that deal! "A bargain at twice the price" so the saying goes.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

EDIT - forgot to mention this was my best not my worst!


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

SWLABR said:


> The Warlock!!! A ton of my grade 9 classmates (and I) all played guitar. A few of them started jamming but someone needed to play bass. The ole Paul McCartney thing. One guy stepped up, traded in his Squier Strat, and bought one of these. We thought it was (at the same time) the coolest and ugliest thing ever! Motley Crue was a pretty big influence on those guys. Literally haven't seen one since 1993. For $40, I would have been all over that deal! "A bargain at twice the price" so the saying goes.


Funny enough, my high school had one of these when I was a student there (84-89 -- no junior high in small town Northwest Ontario). They ain't high end (plywood body), but I was pleasantly surprised by it. 

Odd thing -- even after all this time, and clearly having been sitting for a while, the tuners are smooooooooth.

I though about buying GFS actives for it but shipping would likely be more than I paid for the bass.


----------



## wayne086 (Jan 22, 2010)

The Best is a Brad Paisley Telecaster
The Worst was a Fender Japan Rosewood Tele,Bad shape,clear coat was soo thick over original clear paint ,took 3 weeks to sand off the thick clear paint.After sanding off at least 5 lbs of paint Still was too heavy.Moved it for what I paid for it.


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

I bought a strat 5-6 months ago that that could potentially be the last guitar I need to buy.👍


----------

